# Schwarzer Bildschirm LG Flatron L227WT



## LordMolerat (12. September 2012)

Hi!

Habe seit einigen Tagen das Problem dass beim Neustart/beenden des Ruhezustands der Monitor schwarz bleibt und erst nach einigen Minuten ein Bild zu sehen ist (anfangs ca. 5-10 Min, mittlerweile ca. 20 Min). Während noch kein Bild zu sehen ist blink die Power-LED in blauer Farbe. Was hat das zu bedeuten? Im Handbuch steht natürlich nichts darüber.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## aloha84 (12. September 2012)

Wie alt ist denn dein LG? (ist übrigens ein Top-Gaming Gerät )
Ich bin ehrlich ein wenig überfragt...eigentlich kann die Power LED gar nicht blinken(hat sie bei mir noch nie)....sobald standby oder sonst was genutzt wird, ist die ja orange.
Sind die kabel alle fest? ggf. mal Kabel (DVI + Strom) getauscht?

Grüße


----------



## LordMolerat (12. September 2012)

Der Bildschirm müsste jetzt so 5-6 Jahre alt sein.
Ja ist richtig normalerweise leuchtet er orange. Das tut er auch wenn ich den Rechner herunterfahre.
Aber wenn ich ihn starte blinkt er blau und bekommt kein Bild hin.
Sogar durch das Ziehen des Steckers wird das Problem nicht behoben denn sobald der Bildschirm wieder Strom hat geht es einfach weiter. Und wenn ich das DVI Kabel rausziehe passiert gar nichts.


----------



## Pimplegionär (12. September 2012)

meiner gestern , angemacht ,,,,mmm halb rötlich ,,,,,,desktop  ,,,, flackern ,,,,sch....e ,,,,jetzt geht er an ,das LOGO ,,2-3 sec schwarz ,ganz schwarz 
also Hintergrund beleuchtung im A.... 

hat vor 2-3 Tagen irgendwie schon so geflackert ,   ist genau 2 Jahre und 9 Monate alt ....Acer P225HQ    ..159 euro

Ich gesucht ,ich gefunden , beide dicke unter 200 euro ,gute tests , 

ASUS VE248H schwarz - TFT-Monitore - computeruniverse

oder 

LG Flatron IPS235P LED - TFT-Monitore - computeruniverse


ich denke der Asus 

ich will net viel Kohle ausgeben ,wennse beisten eh nach 2 jahren hops gehn


----------



## aloha84 (13. September 2012)

....Wehe hier lacht einer!

Meine Freundin hat mich gerade angerufen:
"...Schatz dein Monitor geht nicht mehr an....der Knopf bleibt schwarz, leuchtet nicht..."
Das war/ist ebenfalls ein 227 WT
Ich schau heute abend nochmal....aber es ist vermutlich das Netzteil.

Hat irgendwer schon mal nen Vorschlag für einen Neuen?
24", 120 Hz (nicht wegen 3d), schnelle Reaktionszeit, kein/geringes Inputlag, gute Farben.

Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2012)

> LG Flatron IPS235P LED - TFT-Monitore - computeruniverse
> 
> 
> ich denke der Asus
> ...


Nimm den LG! Der hat einen besseren Kontrast als der Asus.  



> Hat irgendwer schon mal nen Vorschlag für einen Neuen?
> 24", 120 Hz (nicht wegen 3d), schnelle Reaktionszeit, kein/geringes Inputlag, gute Farben.


Ich hätte jetzt spontan den Samsung empfohlen, da dieser im Vergleich zum BenQ XL2420T den besseren Kontrast hat. 
Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D, 23" (LS23A700DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber für das Geld bekommst du schon einen 144Hz-Monitor. 
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit bist du P/L-Technisch am besten dran!


----------



## Pimplegionär (18. September 2012)

Ja ich hab mir den LG gekauft ...  super Bild  , sogar Schärfeeinstellung 

super Kontrast ,  nur die Werkseinstellung ist bescheiden , hab die Helligkeit von 100 !!  auf 70 runter , den Kontrast von 80!!  auf 65 ...

so ist das Bild gleich viel freundlicher und "beisst" nicht so in den Augen .....

Aber schönes Weiss hat er, viel besser wie mein alter Acer ....   und Acer kauf ich garnicht mehr ( schon wegen dem Kack-Support )


----------



## Pimplegionär (27. September 2012)

Hab den Gamma Wert von +1 (Werkseinstellung) auf 0 gestellt und die Farben sind viel kräftiger und schwarz ist auch "schwarz"....


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2012)

Sehr gut! Freut mich, das der Monitor dir gefällt.  



> nur die Werkseinstellung ist bescheiden


Die Werkseinstellung kannst du bei fast jedem Monitor in die Tonne treten. Wer sich ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen auseinander setzt, wird dafür auch belohnt. 
Davon können dir die Besitzer des "alten" Samsung BX2450 ein Liedchen singen.


----------



## Leolo (7. Dezember 2014)

Falls einer das Problem noch hat  *Stand 2014 -Dezember !*  Monitor blinkt nur noch Blau . Ich habe einen Samsung L227 W . Wenn man in Google "Samsung Monitor blinkt nur noch blau " eingibt wird der Fehler erklärt. -Ich habe ihn auch - Es gibt auch Videos in Youtube wie man es macht....
Nach einiger Zeit versagen die Kondensatoren auf den Platinen . Einfach austauschen und Neue einlöten gemäß der Spezifikation. Kosten 5 €.
Die Monitore muss man nicht wegschmeissen


----------

